# Iberital MC5 Won't Grind



## Gagggia (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I just bought a second hand Iberital MC5 as it was such a good price I couldn't resist. The seller insisted it had been recently serviced and I saw the machine working when I went to pick it up.

Now I have taken it home and cleaned it up, I have tried to grind some beans to dial it in. When I plug the machine in and switch it on, the motor seems to make a humming noise but the burrs do not turn. I managed to get some beans to grind a couple of times but it seems that when I push the power button most of the time I just get the humming noise without any grinding.

I don't have a user manual so I may be missing something obvious here. Alternatively, the machine could have a fault. Does anyone have any ideas?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try winding the burrs out. he may have them touching for transport reasons


----------



## Gagggia (Oct 20, 2017)

Tried that but still just getting the humming noise with no burr movement unfortunately.


----------



## Gagggia (Oct 20, 2017)

Panic over. I had to wind the burrs way out to get it the burrs to move again. The burrs must have gotten jammed with beans.

Thanks for the help dfk41.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't forget to have the machine running when adjusting the grind.


----------

